# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Procreate and mapping - Experiment

## Valtharius

Untitled Work in Progress
Medium: Procreate - iPad

Building an experimental world and figuring out some different techniques for creating landscape. This world fantasy world is flat. Thinking about it, that means on the other side is the Underworld. Literally. I’ll map that out too. Might make for an interesting fantasy campaign for someone.

----------


## JoshStolarz

Hey very cool, I like that it has a little more painterly feel than illustrated. Not what I was expecting when you said you used Procreate (My tool of choice as well).

So what’s the story with all the Forests appearing like they’re only along the coastlines?

Happy Mapping!
- Josh

----------

